

A Reliable Independent Grading Service for College Level Course Work - mhb
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2011/08/a_means_a_a_bit.html

======
ecubed
The problem with this Idea is that it requires higher education institutions
to make a change that could have drastic effects. The proliferation of
BlackBoard should tip you off to how stubborn most of the system is...

